# Sea Shanties



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's a few from the Disney POC LP:

*Pirates of The Caribbean LP Songs*


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

*how about this*

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

-- The Music -- - High Quality MP3 There is an entire forum section on this site dedicated to just Sea Shanties believe it or not (you may have to register to see it but it is LOADED with shanties.....)


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

*just the ghost ship song without background fx*

also this file which is just the song 

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## Figtreejohn (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow! This is great stuff! I'm indebted to all of you. I'll post photos when I'm done. Thanks again, this site is invaluable!


----------

